# Shimano Sahara or Symetre



## tnmule (Jun 27, 2008)

My local Academy has last years models on clearance. $40 for any size Sahara and $60 for any size Symetre. I'm looking at the 2500 and 4000 sizes. Should I spend the extra $20 for the Symetre? Anyone have opinions on the different models? I'm replaceing my cheapo reels and I will be buying 5 or 6 reels. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used both reels and have also serviced many of them for customers and can honestly say that the sahara is just as good of a reel. Save 20 bucks and go with the sahara, thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I use both...Sahara and Symetre. I really can't tell any difference between the two except for a little line capicity. The Semetre will hold more. I have had them for two years now and they still look and work like they just came outof the box.

Excellent choice in reels.


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

SAVE THE $20 AND BUY THE SAHARA THEN ADD $20 WITH YOUR SAVINGS AND BUY BOTH THE 2500 AND 4000 :clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Line capacity isn't determined by the series but by the standardized sizing shimano uses in most of their spinning and baitcasting reels. A 4000 symetre will hold the same as a 4000 sahara, sedona, spheros, etc.


----------



## tnmule (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. Is the maintenance port and the slow oscilation on the Symetre worth considering or are they just gimmicks to get you to step up to the next expensive model? You get another ball bearing with the Symetre over the Sahara which is good and bad. Smoother reel but also another bearing to potentially go bad.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

The slow oscillation will help if you are throwing braid.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Shimano does not incorporate super slow oscillation in their newer spinning reels because it is great for fishing monofilament line by laying the line more evenly but a big disadvantage when using braid because the even layers of thin braid allow it dig into itself when pressure is applied. There is not any real disadvantage in having the layers crossed over in a more "X" fashion so I would say the super slow oscillation is not worth the 20 bucks.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

I have both. The saharas get twice as many wind nots as the smmytre. same braid on all reels.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

As long as the weights of the lures and/or baits is matched with the tackle, I very rarely have problems with wind knots regardless of oscillation speed. The faster oscillation is not to help with casting but to keep line from digging into itself, something braid is notorious for.


----------

